# "Ever-Flowing Streams: Tapping into Healing Energy" FREE today



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

How do you like my new cover?

Description:

"Ever-Flowing Streams" chronicles the author's spiritual adventure through the seemingly disconnected avenues of Christianity, the Japanese healing system of Reiki, quantum physics, and past-life therapy. While living a middle-class, conventional life, the author is drawn to the healing prayer wave of the 1980's. Seeking a healthier life and answers to a recurring medical mystery, she goes beyond the boundaries of the church to study the emerging mind-body-spirit movements of the day. In 2005, an encounter with a Reiki therapist changes her life and challenges her belief system. Ultimately, the book deals with the power of prayer and includes exercises for readers to explore their own healing possibilities.

Visit my Blog site--Supernal Living with Dana Taylor at www.SupernalLiving.com

Dana Taylor


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Dana!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello on Easter Weekend!

It's been a week since I released this very personal book for public consumption. A friend I haven't seen in three decades recognized herself in the book and contacted me. It was a nice reunion.

L.C. Evans who is making a splash in the Indie world with her "We Interrupt This Date" read it and here is part of her lovely review:

_This book reached out to me when I read a sample and I had to have it. It's like the old saying, "When the student is ready, the teacher appears." My own journey to spiritual truth and awareness parallels that of the author, Dana Taylor, though I'm not yet as far along the road as she is.

Ms. Taylor recounts her journey from occasional church goer to devout Christian and beyond to the boundless energy of the Universe and how humans can tap into the energy stream to facilitate healing in themselves and others. With love, faith, and above all, forgiveness, those who believe can bring about great changes. Coming to an understanding of how the energy works throughout the Universe does not mean giving up faith in Jesus Christ or in God. Rather, use of Reiki, meditation, and tapping energy streams can enhance the spiritual experience. _

You can also read a sample at fReado http://www.freado.com/book/9916/ever-flowing-streams-christ-reiki-reincarnation-me

Have a lovely Easter!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Weekly update--

I've set up a Facebook page for "Ever-Flowing Streams." This type book is a marketing challenge, but the people that are interested will find it. I've gotten a few e-mails from those that have read it and found it touched a chord in them.

Feel free to "like" it on Facebook! http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ever-Flowing-Streams-Christ-Reiki-Reincarnation-Me/213850001966493?sk=wall

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello--

I've received several personal emails who have read this book and identified with it. A few Amazon customer reviews are popping up.

Here are a few quotes:

*Dana's story and her suggested healing exercises have strengthened my Christian faith, and I highly recommend this book to anyone and everyone who is curious about the healing power of prayer. *

and

*Open minded seekers who love reading spiritual literature, biography and case studies will find this book combines those ingredients and mixes them with thought provoking ideas.*
also

*I found this book to be enlightening. It is beautifully written, inspiring, and honest. In addition to the author's personal story, the book contained helpful meditations and exercises as well as a list of other books as sources of information to learn more about what God has given us. * 
You can read them all at http://www.amazon.com/Ever-Flowing-Streams-Christ-Reincarnation-ebook/product-reviews/B004W3FZB0/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

I dropped the price temporarily to 99 cents.

Have a lovely weekend!
Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Sunday seems to be a good day to pitch Ever-Flowing Streams: Christ, Reiki, Reincarnation & Me. It's beginning to pick up some momemtum. Here's the Preface, in case you're wondering what in the heck it is about:

Preface​
*I read somewhere if you can't find the sort of book you're searching for, write it yourself. I suppose that's what I've done. Twenty-five years ago The Healing Light by Agnes Sanford changed my life. As a Christian wife and mother, Mrs. Sanford explored healing prayer in a manner that broke through the conventions of the middle of the twentieth century, yet she remained true to her faith.

Ever-Flowing Streams uses my experiences to illustrate the lessons I've learned about healing through the years. The term Ever-Flowing Streams popped out at me as I thumbed through the Bible trying to come up with an image for the healing energies that pour through the cosmos. The modern connotation of "streaming" in cyberspace seemed a fitting metaphor for unseen frequencies of energy. It ties in the ancient image of life-giving streams of water with today's life-giving vibrations of Reiki and other energy-healing modalities.

Many Christians may question the "purity" of my faith as they read about the avenues I've explored and some of the startling events that have unfolded. I hope people will read it with an open mind and heart. My greatest desire for Ever-Flowing Streams is that it will serve as an inspiration for others to discover their own healing capabilities. Ever-Flowing Streams is one woman's story, but everybody's possibility.*

Dana Taylor
Ever-Flowing Streams: Christ, Reiki, Reincarnation & Me


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi!

It's been a busy week for "Ever-Flowing Streams"! I did a radio interview at Beyond Words Radio which you can hear at

http://www.believeinthemoment.com/calendar/icalrepeat.detail/2011/05/31/374/-/beyond-words-dana-taylor.html

This weekend it's the featured book at the Facebook site Breakout Books.

There's also an excerpt up about the first time I experienced healing energy on my blog www.definitelydana.wordpress.com

So many ways to experience "Ever-Flowing Streams!" (Of course, you can just buy it for your Kindle.)

Have a lovely Sunday--
Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello--

I've got a sort of monologue going on here, but I hope some people are finding this book intriguing. Writing a book that exposes a spiritual journey while trying to relate ideas that are difficult to grasp and even more difficult to articulate is a tremendous challenge. I worked on "Ever-Flowing Streams" for four years (on-and-off) and tore it apart many times. Hopefully it has been whittled down to something that is at once entertaining and informative.

If you're interested in spirituality, health, quantum physics and personal growth, this might be the book for you.

I've also started an "Ever-Flowing Streams" Page at Facebook. Come on over and "like" it.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Ever-Flowing-Streams-Christ-Reiki-Reincarnation-Me/213850001966493

Have a blessed week--

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Good morning,

"Ever-Flowing Streams" grew out of personal experience, but the real push to write the book and publish it comes down to Paula's story. Paula is a friend of mine who suffered most of her adult life with a series of health problems, culminating with an incurable condition called RSD Reflex Sympathetic Dystrophy or CRPS Complex Region Pain Syndrome. Seeing her suffer and then overcome her disease seemed too important not to share. Chapter Nine of "Ever-Flowing Streams" tells Paula's Story.

I've posted it at my blog site, Definitely Dana as a permanent page. You can read it at this link http://definitelydana.wordpress.com/supernal-friends/

We hope it gives encouragement to people who may have lost hope in their situations.

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

My thanks to Christopher Smith for choosing Ever-Flowing Streams: Christ, Reiki, Reincarnation & Me as the book for his Give Away Promotion this week.

If you've not visited Week in Rewind before, you need to explore the site. Chris is building one of the most influential websites for us on the web.

Find the promo here http://bit.ly/qZSHHS

Thank you, Chris, for this opportunity!

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Good evening everyone--

I'm very pleased to report that Ever-Flowing Streams is the #1 Spirituality Book at Authors Den today. This book is quietly finding its audience. Here's the link if you'd like to see more about it-- http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewwork.asp?id=46087

With all the bad news slamming the world right now, I hope that people find this book an encouragement.

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi everyone--

Much of "Ever-Flowing Streams" revolves around my growing relationship with an energy healer named Helen. Helen is from England; I grew up in California, but fate (or chance) brought us together in Oklahoma. Her healing gift has had a ripple effect through my family and friends. Helen has been quietly going about her life, but has recently gone a little more public. She has entered cyber space.

Her new website is Ripples of Light--go visit at www.RipplesofLight.com

She also has a Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/#!/ripplesoflight

You can hear Helen and her lovely Brit accent on our Hello From Heaven podcast at Supernal Friends http://www.supernalfriends.com/radio.html

If you're seeking the real deal in an energy worker, you need to meet Helen!

Thanks for dropping by--

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Good evening--

Do you like the new cover? Hope so. Here's a new review from Lisa M.:

*So often, the writing of memoirs seem to be for the author's benefit, more so than the reader. But the gifts of this book are certainly for the reader. It's an amazing, riveting tale, that will make you look at healing and spirituality in a different way. However, she's not preachy about her beliefs and doesn't try to argue her position. She's merely sharing her incredible journey as a Christian embracing alternative forms of healing and spirituality. If you've ever thought there's more to the world than we can see, you need to read this. I know I'm going to be doing things differently as a result. Thanks for writing this! *

Also, hop on over to the Ever-Flowing Streams of Healing Energy (Supernal Living) facebook page http://on.fb.me/nmRaRo

And finally--checkout the new look of my blog site Supernal Living with Dana Taylor  at www.definitelydana.wordpress.com

Have a good evening--

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

"Ever-Flowing Streams" encourages people to tap into their own intuitive abilities to lead a fuller life of spiritual awareness. SupernalFriends.com is another place to encounter people learning how to live beyond the five senses. Pop over and listen to a Hello From Heaven podcast with the Supernal Friends. I promise you'll have a good time!

www.supernalfriends.com

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Read more about "Ever-Flowing Streams" at Facebook [URL=http://www.facebook.com/#]http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Ever-Flowing-Streams-of-Healing-Energy/213850001966493[/url]

Quote of the Week from Ever-Flowing Streams of Healing Energy (Supernal Living)

*There is so much more to healing than drugs and surgery.*


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello--

The biggest motivating factor for writing EVER-FLOWING STREAMS was the amazing healing of my friend Paula, from an "incurable" disease called RSD (Reflex Sympathetic Dystrophy), a terribly painful, debilitating affliction. It seemed too important to keep under wraps.

You can read Paula's Story at my website, Supernal Living http://definitelydana.wordpress.com/supernal-friends/

Below is a picture of Paula and her grand-niece, Natalie. Without encountering the EVER-FLOWING STREAMS, Paula would not be able to hold Natalie today.



Have a lovely weekend--
Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

See the EVER-FLOWING STREAMS page at Author's Den http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewwork.asp?id=46087


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy New Year, everyone!

Interested in taking charge of your health this year? Maybe my journey will inspire you. Ever-Flowing Streams of Healing Energy (Supernal Living) is now enrolled in the Prime Select Program--so you can read it for FREE!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Dana, you know I read and loved your book.  For those of you considering it, its a wonderful read. I decided to try reiki after reading it.  I was suffering a horrific reflux cough--no heart burn, just a cough that kept me up all night.  Four months later, it's entirely gone.  I'm so glad I found this book!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Lisa!

I'm so glad that you learned how to tap into the energy. For those of you who are curious, "Ever-Flowing Streams" is FREE Jan 7,8 & 9. It's currently #1 on several spirituality and alternative medicine bestseller lists. http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/158496011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_1_6_last

Get it while it's free!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello all--

I'm pleased to report that Ever-Flowing Streams of Healing Energy (Supernal Living) has been bouncing along the New Age/Alternative Medicine Bestseller lists since having a free offer earlier in the month. The KDP Prime program has given this book a chance to find its audience.

Received this comment: *I've felt the same way as the author and she gave me confirmation that I'm headed in the right direction. I read this book in one sitting it was so good. *

The book is short, but represents a lot of time and effort, so it's gratifying to have people reading it and sending me private emails.

Have a lovely week-
Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy Sunday--

Put a little spirituality in your Sunday with "Ever-Flowing Streams of Healing Energy." The Prime Select program has been a great boon to this little book. It has bounced around the Mental & Healing Energy Bestseller List. Nice reviews coming in. It's FREE February 12--all day!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Good afternoon--

It's always an encouragement when a fellow author takes the time to post a review at Amazon. This morning I awakened to a new review of EVER-FLOWING STREAMS OF HEALING ENERGY written by the vivacious Sibel Hodge.

You can read it here--http://amzn.to/zKSKjX

The Prime Select Program has helped this book find an audience. I've been getting personal contact from several readers. It was a challenging book to tackle and I'm glad that people are "getting" it.

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Good afternoon--

One of the beauties of ebooks, is being able to make changes at the touch of a finger-tip. It's been about a year since I hit the publish button on this book. In that time, I've tweaked the title several times, trying to help it find its audience.

I've received many emails from people who have been moved by my spiritual journey. So, I've decided to tweak the title again and call it Ever-Flowing Streams: Beyond Bible-Belt Thinking

If you want to read the Prologue and 1st Chapter, I just uploaded at Scribd. http://www.scribd.com/doc/88026859/Ever-Flowing-Streams-Beyond-Bible-Belt-Thinking

Thanks for dropping by!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi guys--

I've been having a lot of fun with this book and the associated websites. If you want to have a fun time for about thirty minutes listening to a POD cast about Akashic Records and Past Life Memories--head over to SupernalFriends.com to the Hello from Heaven radio shows http://www.supernalfriends.com/radio.htmlWe've just posted one called: *PAST LIVES WE'D RATHER FORGET *

Also visit my blog site *Supernal Living with Dana Taylor* at www.definitelydana.wordpress.com

Dana Taylor


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I love that, the "Hello from Heaven Radio Shows".    I truly admired your work on this piece, Dana. I tip my hat to you. 

Now I just need to find a hat!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

mamiller said:


> I love that, the "Hello from Heaven Radio Shows".  I truly admired your work on this piece, Dana. I tip my hat to you.
> 
> Now I just need to find a hat!


I'll loan you one of mine! Ha! Thanks. I'm getting some REALLY interesting e-mails from readers, I'll tell you that much!

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

It was a very nice surprise to discover my spiritual memoir, *EVER-FLOWING STREAMS,* has been named a finalist in the Religion & Spirituality Category in the* eFestival of Words Awards * sponsored by* Bards & Sages*.









Go over and see all the finalists in many categories. http://www.efestivalofwords.com/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=146 I see many familiar names. Register and vote for your favorites. I'd appreciate your vote for my book!

Thanks--

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi all--

I would apprecaite some tweeting:

*FREE Aug 19 & 20* "Ever-Flowing Streams" by Dana Taylor #spirtuality #Reiki #ACIM #Christian @supernaldana http://amzn.to/HSovEs

Thanks!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi all--

I'm happy to announce EVER-FLOWING STREAMS won *1st Place in The Religion & Spirituality Category of the E Festival of Words Awards * sponsored by Bards & Sages. You can read an excerpt at my website www.SupernalLiving.com

This is Chapter 7--Paula's Story-- Miracles do happen, a woman is healed of an "incurable" disease RSD (Reflex Dystrophy Syndrome) through the power of energy medicine. http://wp.me/P1yTXR-1C


Have a lovely day--
Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi all--

Pick up Ever-Flowing Streams for FREE Oct. 24 & 25. You can read the Prologue at http://supernalliving.com/supernal-friends/.

Here's a tweet to share

*RT #FREE Oct. 24 & 25 "Ever-Flowing Streams: Tapping into Healing Energy" by Dana Taylor http://amzn.to/HSovEs*
Have a lovely day--

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi everybody--

If you're interested in health & spirituality, this may be the book for you!  Here's a tweet to share--

*RT #FREE Jan 18-22 "Ever-Flowing Streams: Tapping into Healing Energy" by Dana Taylor http://amzn.to/HSovEs #health #spirituality*

Have a great weekend!

Dana Taylor


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Miss Dana!  Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you, Maureen, and thanks for the "bump"!

*Ever-Flowing Streams: Tapping into Healing Energy* has been floating around the Religion & Spirituality Bestseller lists all weekend. Last I looked about 1500 copies had been downloaded.

See the feature at Your Awakened Self http://yourawakenedself.com/sharing-an-extraordinary-journey-of-healing/

Thanks!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Ever-Flowing Streams: Tapping into Healing Energy is FREE today Sunday, April 28th. It's been bouncing around the free Kindle bestseller lists all weekend, which is very nice. Here's a revamed description:

*What is "energy healing" and how can it change your life? "Ever-Flowing Streams: Tapping into Healing Energy" follows my path on a journey from middle class mom to Reiki Master. A lifelong medical mystery leads to studying alternative medicine traditions including Chinese herbs, essential oils, Eastern medicine, and past life therapy. In 2005 an encounter with a Reiki energy worker becomes a life changing healing experience. Ultimately, the book encourages readers to discover their own healing capabilities and take charge of their own physical and mental well-being.*


----------

